# New Home Brewing Kit



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

New hand built brewing kit has landed in UK, craftsmanship is so impressive and the quality is unbelievable

Red Rooster Coffee mills and drip stand

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/Red%20Rooster%20Coffee%20Mills


----------

